# Are cyclops a safe fry food for small fry?



## snail

I have what I think are a very small type of cyclops in my tanks. They have been there for ages in small numbers and I don't really pay any attention to them but as I am setting up to breed celestial pearl danios I was thinking about culturing them in larger numbers for fry food. 

I know cyclops are not recommended for small fry because they can end up eating the fry but is that only the larger types? As long as the cyclops that I am feeding are not larger than the fry will that be safe?


----------



## NeonShark666

I am suprised you have Cyclops in your fish tanks, they are usually a cold water animal. When I played aroung ponds when I was a kid I used to see them a lot. They are rather large for fry food. Most fry are too small to feed on them initially. Newly hatched Brine Shrimp are better. Another animal that is often found with Cyclops is Daphnia. They are perfectly safe to feed your fry. My advise is to avoid feeding the fry Cyclops.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

if you can grow daphnia,rotifers and baby brine you will be great.


----------



## snail

It's a cold water aquarium they are in but the temps do get high in the summer and they seem fine with that too. I do think these are cyclops but not the big ones. I believe there are many cyclops species. It's not just that they haven't grown yet, even the biggest adult females are only about 1mm and you can hardly see the juveniles. They are smaller than the daphnia I've had in the past. Being so small and seeing as I have them already I thought they might be good fry food as long as they will not be aggressive with fry larger than they are.


----------

